# Standard Post Cycle Therapy Protocol



## Stacked (Oct 2, 2011)

Post Cycle Therapy (PCT):
An anti-estrogen is needed upon the completion of your cycle for sure. With all that free floating estrogen you need to prevent the estrogen from attaching to your receptors and causing their damage. The wrath of estrogen in the aftermath of a cycle is referred to a back lashing of estrogen.
You also need something to help stimulate your HPTA. Something needs to be done about your own testosterone production to combat catabolism, to restore libido and avoid depression.

A very successful compound to stimulate the HPTA is clomid. Clomid stimulates the hypophysis to release more gonadotropin so that a faster and higher release of FSH (follicle stimulating hormone) and LH (luteinizing hormone) occurs. This results in an elevated endogenous (body's own) testosterone level. Sorry I threw some mighty big words out there.

A good PCT combo is Nolvadex and clomid. Nolvadex is an anti-estrogen.

Typical of a Nolvadex and clomid PCT is as such:
Day1 300mg clomid + 20mg Nolvadex
Day 2-11 100mg clomid + 20mg Nolvadex
Day12-21 50mg clomid + 20mg Nolvadex

Timing the PCT correctly:
Back to applying the concept of Esters. Compounds bound to long acting esters require a longer waiting period for PCT to be administered. Likewise, compounds bound to short acting esters require a shorter waiting period for PCT to be administered.
Steroid.....Time After Administration.....clomid Length
aratest...........................3 weeks........3 weeks
Anadrol50/Anapolan50........8-12 hours.....3 weeks
deca Durobolan................3 weeks........4 weeks
Dianabol..........................4-8 hours.......3 weeks
Equipoise.........................17-21 days.....3 weeks
Finajet/Trenbolone............3 days...........3 weeks
primobolan Depot..............10-14 days.....2 weeks
Sustanon.........................3 weeks........3 weeks
test cypionate.................2 weeks........3 weeks
test Enthenate/Testoviron..2 weeks........3 weeks
test propionate.................3 days..........3 weeks
test Suspension................4-8 hours......2 weeks
Winstrol...........................8-12 hours.....2 weeks 
__________________
I don't believe in god, I believe in methenolone enanthate.

Knowledge is power, arm yourself.
The pain is here to tell me that i'm still alive.
What doesn't kill you makes you stronger.


----------



## Jab1990 (Aug 12, 2019)

Where can I find clomid?


----------



## Trump (Aug 12, 2019)

Back lashing estrogen, that sounds cool as ****


----------



## mp420 (Aug 14, 2019)

scientific research says that nolvadex is more effective than clomid, I don't know where all this certainty comes from


----------

